# ,   ?!

## admin

.  ,            ,  ,         . ,        500 000 - 100 000     .        .   ,         ,       ,    .     ,   ,     300 000         . 
          .                .        ,       ,        .             .  ,      ,   ,        ,      . 
  ,  ,      ,   .        ,    . ,      ,         . 
British Journal of Psychology      ,                . 
   ,    ,              .    .      ,    ,       . 
       .           .           .           ,     . 
    ,       ,    .               10  .        .        . ,   ,            .

----------


## Rosinka

.  .
       . , , , .
.
   ,     -  .
   .    .
      ,    . ,   !!!))
 ... ,      .     ,   ""... 
    .. 
       .   !
   ?!     ...   

> .

  -!!
        () ?!)))

----------


## zashtrihovana

Rosinka,  - !
     ,  ,   -  ( ,   )    .   . ,  ,    !!!
    20 .

----------


## Tail

,    :"   ".     ,       ,     - .     -    ,         ,         .   ,

----------


## S

> ,     -

  *Rosinka*,    .     10 . !     ,      .  ,     ,     "".     ,         ""  (,  , ).    (  )      ( )    ( 78%   ).    .    (  ),      "" .        ,       ,     ,  , -    .   *Rosinka*, ,  ,  .  "  ,  " -   .

----------


## Ihor

> *Rosinka*,    .     10 . !     ,      .  ,     ,     "".     ,         ""  (,  , ).    (  )      ( )    ( 78%   ).    .    (  ),      "" .        ,       ,     ,  , -    .   *Rosinka*, ,  ,  .  "  ,  " -   .

         ?

----------


## S

> ?

      , , .     .        (  )  .

----------


## Akvarel'

*S*,     - ? 
   ,    ..       ,       ...

----------


## aneisha

**:    ,     ,   .          .

----------


## Akvarel'

.       (  )   ,   ,          ,        ...   , ,    ....          .

----------


## S

> - ?

     ,   . 
   .

----------

